
Haskerl = Haskell + Perl - eru
http://www.dcs.gla.ac.uk/~partain/haskerl/partain-1.html
======
ableal
Also check Larry Wall's competitive reply:
<http://www.dcs.gla.ac.uk/~partain/haskerl/wall-1.html>

------
akirk
Funny how -erl is the Austrian German suffix for something smaller than the
original.

------
eru
Before flaming: Please note the date.

~~~
ableal
Adding the string ' (1993)' would improve the title.

P.S. For the incurably curious, like me, author's current blog at
<http://blogs.verilab.com/partain/>

P.P.S. Nice Unix recipe for a temporary fixed-size filesystem:
[http://blogs.verilab.com/partain/2009/04/this-much-and-no-
mo...](http://blogs.verilab.com/partain/2009/04/this-much-and-no-more.html)

~~~
eru
Yes, (1993) might have improved the title. (Alas, I can't edit it any longer.)

Thanks for digging out the author's blog.

------
mattdennewitz
i guess naming it "paskell" might bring back some bad memories

